# HE Tide in regular washing machine??



## freestyler

What happens if I put HE Tide in our regular washing machine? I bought it my mistake and it's a hassle to return it. Can someone tell me---do I have to use more detergent, or less, or the same, or won't it work at all? If I have to return it I guess I can, but if it can work, even better. It's very annoying that they put the HE logo so darned small that no one can see it.







:


----------



## mightymoo

It's just low-sudsing. I would say use it (in the quantity you would normally use for your washer, not the small quantity recommended for an HE washer), if it isn't effective enough, perhaps use a larger amount. Worst case its ineffective, it definitely won't cause any problems with your washer.


----------



## Naturalyst

It will work fine. As the prior poster said, just use more than is recommended for an HE machine (use what you normally would). That it makes less suds is irrelevant to its ability to clean.


----------



## freestyler

Do you think it will actually rinse out better maybe? I don't like how "clingy" regular Tide is. It is hard to get it all rinsed out. But I sure do love how well it cleans!!! With five kids, I have to say, that stuff ROCKS!!! I used to try the natural laundry detergents. They were a disaster.

The HE Tide seems very watery, like diluted. What gives?


----------



## 1growingsprout

freestyler said:


> Do you think it will actually rinse out better maybe? I don't like how "clingy" regular Tide is. It is hard to get it all rinsed out. But I sure do love how well it cleans!!! With five kids, I have to say, that stuff ROCKS!!! I used to try the natural laundry detergents. They were a disaster.
> 
> The HE Tide seems very watery, like diluted. What gives?


HE detergent is made not to get sudsy, that could be why its diluted looking. We have an HE washer and while it need 'special' detergent a regular washer can use HE detergent. The reason for the lack of suds is HE washers use much less water and clean in a different way (the clothes dont sit in a tub of water)


----------



## freestyler

And do you find that HE washers work well? Don't the clothes get worn out from all the extra friction of rubbing against each other, rather than having water as a cushion?


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
And do you find that HE washers work well? Don't the clothes get worn out from all the extra friction of rubbing against each other, rather than having water as a cushion?

actually, we've found our HE front load washer to be much MORE gentle on clothing (with less wear) than our old top load agitator was. plus they spin the clothing almost dry so the time in the dryer or on the line is minimal.....which is less wear as well. this has been our experience.

and you can definitely use HE detergent in a regular washing machine.


----------



## Fruitful4Him

: I am so happy this thread is here. I actually bought the HE version of a detergent but didn't want to deal with taking it back...so just nervously added it to a load and then logged onto MDC and voila!









I don't feel so bad about my absentmindedness now...


----------



## Janetmamajo4

I know.... I LOVE Tide... I have used it since I got in the "going home" kit from the hospital after the birth of my now 34 year old daughter. I won't do laundry if I don't have Tide or Downy....awesome combination...it really gets the laundry clean a fresh smelling...oh, and it HAS to be original scent Tide, and April Fresh Downy....lol... creature of habit?? maybe......


----------

